# So You Want to Keep Cool & Dry on the River?



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

Iv'e had one of your Sombrero's for years, banged it up a little flipping in Sock it To Me, but I cannot kill it. It's been a great purchase, especially for my daughter who gets a sunburn if she even thinks about the sun. 

I added jumbo sized carabiners to it to make for a quicker release when I need it down in a hurry.


----------

